# Probleme lancement application



## AlexandreG94 (5 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

depuis quelques temps j'ai un petit soucis lorsque je change les icônes de Tweetbot et de Skype via candybar ou même le finder directement, par la suite impossible de lancer les applications, l'icône du dock rebondis mais l'application ne se lance pas. 

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution à mon petit problème ?

Merci d'avance .


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mars 2013)

Tweebot je sais pas, mais pour Skype il ce thread en anglais http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=16812716


----------



## jayzi952 (9 Mai 2013)

AlexandreG87 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> depuis quelques temps j'ai un petit soucis lorsque je change les icônes de Tweetbot et de Skype via candybar ou même le finder directement, par la suite impossible de lancer les applications, l'icône du dock rebondis mais l'application ne se lance pas.
> 
> ...




J'ai la solution au problème.

1- Prend l'icone qu'il te plait au format ICNS. 

2- Télécharge et ouvre LITEICON.

3- Dans LITEICON, trouve Tweetbot et glisse/dépose l'icone que tu as choisi sur l'icone TWEETBOT dansLITEICON. 

4- Applique et le tour est joué

Voila ce que ça donne:


----------

